# APOLLINARIS bottle



## bottle34nut (Sep 17, 2006)

crude and whittled found at a garage sale. anyone have any idea?


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 17, 2006)

another pic


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 17, 2006)

top


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 17, 2006)

bottom


----------



## bottle34nut (Sep 17, 2006)

ooops heres the bottom


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 17, 2006)

I guess it's a mineral water. The shape looks about 1900 Â± 10.
http://www.apollinaris.de/index.php?changelanguage=en


----------



## swizzle (Sep 17, 2006)

That's the first time I've seen an apollinaris glass bottle. I own an apollinaris stoneware jug. As far as I been told its either a gin or mineral water. That's a cool looking bottle, mine dates somewhere between 1860/90. Sorry I can't help you anymore then that. Swizzle


----------



## bottlesgermany (Jan 25, 2013)

Look at this Apollinaris from arond 1895, Hungary


----------



## bottlesgermany (Jan 25, 2013)

another side:


----------



## bottlesgermany (Jan 25, 2013)

back


----------



## bottlesgermany (Jan 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlesgermany
> 
> Look at this Apollinaris from arond 1895, Hungary. Someone interested?





> Hungary


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 25, 2013)

PRETTY COOL...HERES ONE I GOT AT A ESTATE SALE FOR A BUCK I THINK


----------

